# A DIYHA Mono Challnge



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

My female life companion's brother is an ex-audiophile. He had a tumor and long story short, he only hears out of one ear. We gather to RE-present the gift of music, this time, in mono format.

The challenge, help build an extremely cheap speaker kit. Why build 2, right? Isn't this the perfect time to work on a great mono speaker? 

The real challenge is that he is extremely intelligent, is good with building things and would (theoretically) enjoy learning. It is my girlfriend's gift to him so I don't have to worry with whether or not its a good idea, morally, since he hasn't listened to music since the surgeries a few years ago. I think selling mono is in order, don't you? Like I said, she wants to do it which makes it easy for me.

CHEAP: So without looking at wood, grills or anything else that would be based on aesthetics, what would be the ALL-TIME CHEAPEST single complete speaker that you would be PROUD to own. 

BEGINNER: Easy. Cheap AND easy. Perhaps just a ten dollar prefab crossover from PE but what do you guys think? He's supposed to be good with this stuff, not speakers, but models and construction stuff.

AUDIOPHILE-lite: We won't be building divinity. I am well aware of how difficult it is to do this correctly to the point of perfection (having read about it) and we are just looking for great, not perfect. I don't know room size or shape but am told he listens to rock (lots of info, right?). I had not planned on learning the intricacies of passive component building and will do my best to keep up with BSC and the likes. This is why a single 2-way driver may be in order. I don't know if a prefab would do it for me but this isn't for me. 

Power? I dunno. The idea is that when he gets the speaker built by May (B-day) she'll get him a reciever or feel him out on a DIY kit for that. I would expect no more than 150 watts and I'll make sure it is at least 100 RMS. 

TIME: Well, its a Christmas gift so... get crackin'!!!


----------

